# Mustafa Mohammad



## bslow2 (May 18, 2006)

I have been looking at some of the pictures from The 2005 Arnold Classic. I think the judges are not looking at whats in front of them. Mustafa Mohammad was robbed pure and simple. I can accept Branch Warren as placing first, but Dexter Jackson, please.  He looks like ever other bodybuilder competing. I like to see physiques that are new and different. Everyone as been tooting Dexter Jackson's horn. I think that Mustafa Mohammad is the next crazy physique on the block. I would like to see Branch and Mustafa get their just dues.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

Interesting journal title.


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2006)

Dexter Jackson looks 10x better than Mustafa Mohammad


----------



## Seanp156 (May 18, 2006)

Did you mean to post this in the Pro-Bodybuilding forum instead of the Journal forum?


----------



## bslow2 (May 22, 2006)

Foreman,
If you are 6,2'' 327 lbs with 10percent bf then I would have heard Troy takl about you. Nice dream bub.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2006)

It's obviously a joke...


----------

